# How do I create a blog?



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm thinking about writing a blog on this site, but I don't see an option to create a blog. How do I?


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 9, 2014)

On the top menu bar, there's a button titled Blog Tree. Click it and you'll be taken to a screen with other people's blog posts. You can start by making a new post by hitting the Create Post button.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 9, 2014)

I don't see that button. Is there a requirement in order to start a blog?


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing (Sep 9, 2014)

You need to have at least 8 posts.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 9, 2014)

Thank you! I will watch for that.


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing (Sep 9, 2014)

Welcome. I was wondering the same thing when i first joined this site 1 month ago today. You can do it now, u have 8 posts, ready to go.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 9, 2014)

You've hit 8 posts, so you can start blogging. As a matter of fact, I just published a blog post.


----------

